# Old Clarion Amp - Info?



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

I found it in my belongings as I clean out drawers and cabinets. I'd like to sell it, but have no clue what it is and Clarion's site is no help


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Being the Clarion guru and going off how they label their model numbers, it looks to be a 1/2 DIN amp. 25w x 2 @ 4 ohms or 50 x 2 @ 2 ohms. I do know that it has been refurbished. That's what the #R stands for at the end of the model numbers. 

Hope that helps. As far as value, I'd speculate right around $20, +/- $5


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks so much. You want it? Gimme $15.00 and I'll ship it.


----------

